# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Réquisitoire contre l'identification obligatoire des blogueurs

## Grand_Maître_B

Chers canes, chers canards,
 Mesdames et Messieurs les soi-disant jurés,
 Cher Jean-Louis Masson,
 Vous êtes allé trop loin, beaucoup trop loin. Quoi, vous êtes surpris ? Vous pensiez que je ne l'avais pas vu ? Eh bien si ! Vous venez de nous fournir la preuve que les sociétés secrètes veulent contrôler notre internet et je vais vous le démontrer de ce pas chaloupé qui a fait ma réputation d'ici jusqu'à Second Life.
 Alors, Cher Jean-Louis, vous déposez, comme ça, l'air de rien, une proposition de loi au Sénat tendant à faciliter l'identification des éditeurs de sites de communication en ligne et en particulier des blogueurs non professionnels ?
 Sous prétexte qu'il y aurait 9 millions de blogs en France, dont 2,5 millions seraient actifs, et que certains blogueurs colporteraient des propos mensongers ou diffamants, voire les deux, il faudrait modifier la loi du 21 juin 2004 pour instaurer la confiance dans l'économie numérique ?
 Il est exact que l'article 6-III de la loi du 21 juin 2004 impose aux personnes, dont l'activité est d'éditer un service de communication au public en ligne, de mettre à disposition du public des éléments précis permettant de les identifier, principalement :
 - leurs nom, prénoms, domicile et numéro de téléphone s'il s'agit de personnes physiques ;
 - leur dénomination ou raison sociale et leur siège social, leur numéro de téléphone s'il s'agit de personnes morales ;
 - le nom du directeur ou du codirecteur de la publication et, le cas échéant, celui du responsable de la rédaction ;
 - enfin le nom, la dénomination ou la raison sociale, l'adresse et le numéro de téléphone de l'hébergeur du blog.
 Mais il s'agit ici de professionnels. Du coup, les blogueurs, non professionnels, n'ont aucune obligation légale de dévoiler au public leur identité.  Vous proposez donc que l'article 6-III soit modifié pour que les personnes éditant à titre non professionnel un service de communication au public en ligne soient elles aussi soumises aux obligations d'identification.
 Alors, on a vu fleurir sur le net des appels à la résistance ; on a entendu des hurlements comme quoi cette proposition de loi violerait la liberté d'expression sur internet et des raisonnements expliquant que la lutte contre les propos mensongers et la diffamation est déjà bien assurée dans notre Droit, puisque l'hébergeur d'un blogueur a l'obligation de retirer les posts diffamants et de communiquer, si besoin, à la Justice, l'identité du blogueur.
 Mais vous ne m'aurez pas aussi facilement, Monsieur le Sénateur. J'ai tout compris :vous réclamez la transparence ; mieux, vous souhaitez la franchise. Vous, Monsieur Masson, vous demandez à ce que l'internet soit franc. Vous voulez donc que l'internet soit franc-Masson. Et c'est honteux.
 Je me vois donc contraint de requérir la peine capitale : à savoir que vous preniez un manuel de Droit et que vous en chantiez les cent premiers articles.  Pardon ? Vous ne voyez pas l'intérêt de réunir dans la même phrase les mots Masson, manuel et chantiez ? ah ! la ! la ! décidément, mes punitions sont trop intellectruelles pour vous.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## tenshu

Le droit au pseudonyme n'est plus en vigueur dans notre pays?

----------


## Anonyme32145

J'ai eu peur en lisant le titre de la niouze de re-re-re-re-relire ce qui a été dit mille fois par différents blo-maitre-éolas-eurs ... 

Mais non, c'est toujours mieux dit par GMB. Et plus drôle.

----------


## zabuza

En fait l'idée pour se faire connaître ( ou tout du moins pour faire parler de soit, en tant qu'homme Politique, et vous notez l'usage du P majusucule.. ), c'est de balancer une idée de "Loi" complètement ahurissante voir exagérée. Comme ça tout le monde en parle..

----------


## FarFy

Et surtout une loi complètement inapplicable comme tant d'autres! Comment obliger un tiers à donner sa véritable identité sur internet, à part d'avoir recours à la carte nationale d'identité? Qui rappelons-le n'est pas obligatoire si mes souvenirs sont bons. Nawak...  ::|:

----------


## le_guide_michelin

> Vous, Monsieur Masson, vous demandez à ce que l'internet soit franc. Vous voulez donc que l'*internet soit franc-Masson*. Et c'est honteux.
> Je me vois donc contraint de requérir la peine capitale : à savoir que vous preniez un manuel de Droit et que vous en chantiez les cent premiers articles.- Pardon ? Vous ne voyez pas l'intérêt de *réunir dans la même phrase les mots Masson, manuel et chantiez* ? ah ! la ! la ! décidément, mes punitions sont trop* intellectruelles* pour vous.
> 
> Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )


Bordel, je me saigne pour faire la promo de ce site et de ce canard, auprès de mes plus nobles collègues, et voila que tu fous tout en l'air. ::|: 
Pour ce qui est de la confidentialité sur les blogs, il ne faut pas se faire d'illusions. quand ils veulent trouver quelqu'un, ils le trouvent. Combien sur le net pensent que mentir en remplissant un formulaire d'inscription, et se planquer derrière un pseudo, les mets à l'abri? personnellement, à défaut de prendre les précautions qui s'imposent, j'ai au moins le mérite d'en être conscient, et puis rien de ce que je poste risque de m'entrainer le moindre problème. J'imagine mal SOS racisme, ou le MRAP, entamer une procédure contre moi, pour mes trolls haineux sur les elfes.
Et puis faut relativiser tout cela. Le vrai big brother, c'est nous même. Pourquoi dépenser les deniers de l'état dans des projets comme EDVIGE, quand tant de gens mettent gracieusement à disposition l'ensemble de leurs activités, et pensés du jour. Le tout mis à jour en temps réel depuis leur Iphone. Merci Facebook. Même les fonctionnaires de la STASI n'étaient pas aussi efficaces que toi. :tired:

----------


## Daedaal

> En fait l'idée pour se faire connaître ( ou tout du moins pour faire parler de soit, en tant qu'homme Politique, et vous notez l'usage du P majusucule.. ), c'est de balancer une idée de "Loi" complètement ahurissante voir exagérée. Comme ça tout le monde en parle..


Pire, il paraît même qu'il y a des gens qui votent ce type de lois superfétatoires à pur effet d'annonce (produisant par là-même des effets légaux parfois totalement opposés à leur objectif "primaire").

La surenchère législative, qui semble récemment avoir été élevée au rang d'art noble selon l'audacieux précepte qui veut qu'un fait-divers donne systématiquement naissance à une nouvelle Loi (qu'importe si le méfait mis en cause était d'ores et déjà réprimé), a ceci de magnifique qu'en compliquant la Loi par des rajouts événementiels, elle la rend incompréhensible, non seulement au citoyen (ce qui est déjà le cas depuis longtemps), mais de plus en plus au praticien.

S'y rajoutent les décrets, circulaires d'application et autres instructions ministérielles, qui sont publiés -ou pas-, et on se trouve dans un flou législatif (j'hésite -à peine- à dire "artistique") absolument magnifique...  ::sad::

----------


## le_guide_michelin

> S'y rajoutent les décrets, circulaires d'application et autres instructions ministérielles, qui sont publiés -ou pas-, et on se trouve dans un flou législatif (j'hésite -à peine- à dire "artistique") absolument magnifique...


J'acquiesce, j'y trouve aussi une forme de beauté à ce foutoir.

----------


## Akajouman

Il faut être franc-Masson... 

 :tired: 
 ::O: 
 ::o: 
 :^_^: 
 :;): 

Bel article, je vous aime mon grand GMB (ou grand Grand Maitre  :B): .  ::wub::

----------


## Flappie

> Pour ce qui est de la confidentialité sur les blogs, il ne faut pas se faire d'illusions. quand ils veulent trouver quelqu'un, ils le trouvent.
> 
> Combien sur le net pensent que mentir en remplissant un formulaire  d'inscription, et se planquer derrière un pseudo, les mets à l'abri?


J'estime qu'une personne  consciente qu'elle risque de se faire alpaguer sait se rendre à un cyber café différent/fausser son IP à  chaque fois pour rendre son identification ardue. S'ils trouvent un rédacteur malgré ses précautions, c'est qu'il y a eu enquête, on est bien d'accord ?

Cas 1 : il s'agit du blog d'un fou furieux qui explique comment fabriquer des bombes pour faire péter telle ville/entreprise/transport.

Cas 2 : il s'agit d'un opposant politique qui fourbit des preuves au sujet d'un scandale gouvernemental qui couve (fausses factures, faux emplois, you name it).

Je me dis que dans le 1er cas , l'enquête est légitime. Dans la seconde, beaucoup moins. Or faciliter l'identification d'un blogueur (sans avoir d'enquête à mener) permettrait d'étouffer l'opposant politique gênant sans faire de bruit du tout.

J'aurais pu utiliser d'autres exemples, il ne s'agit pas que de politique.

----------


## Daedaal

> J'acquiesce, j'y trouve aussi une forme de beauté à ce foutoir.

----------


## pekpek

Jean-Louis Masson, l'ami des stalkers.

----------


## henshin

Est-ce que Grand-maître B paie des droits d'auteurs pour la reprise des formules chères à P. Desproges ?

----------


## Guest14712

La loi serait de toute façon inapplicable. Imaginons qu'une personne publie des textes sans s'identifier. Qui va prendre la peine de lancer une action en justice si les propos ne sont pas diffamants ? Personne. Et s'ils le sont ça ne change rien par rapport à la situation actuelle.

À part brasser de l'air je ne vois pas l'intérêt de cette loi.

----------


## ERISS

Les médias professionnels ils peuvent les contrôler en les achetant ou en les emmerdants.
Si un particulier émets une vérité dérangeante, il pourra être attaqué en justice. Souvent le particulier pourra ne pas vouloir s'emmerder avec un procès et retirera ses dires. Et de toute façon, si il gagne le procès, s'il en gagne du fric ça sera grâce au notre, l'argent public.
Donc en gros l'Etat au pire ne perds rien tout en nous foutant la pression pour que nous nous autocensurions..

----------


## mrFish

Cette proposition de loi est tellement large que ça ne s'adresse finalement pas qu'aux blogs mais à tout système de communication sur Internet... Ouai en faites ça s'applique à Internet tout court. N'importe quoi.

----------


## Enigma

> Est-ce que Grand-maître B paie des droits d'auteurs pour la reprise des formules chères à P. Desproges ?


Nan mais Edward le vengera.

----------


## Phoelox

Si je parle de censure et de  controle de l'opposition, je me prend un godwin?

----------


## Daedaal

> Les médias professionnels ils peuvent les contrôler en les achetant ou en les emmerdants.
> Si un particulier émets une vérité dérangeante, il pourra être attaqué en justice. Souvent le particulier pourra ne pas vouloir s'emmerder avec un procès et retirera ses dires. Et de toute façon, si il gagne le procès, s'il en gagne du fric ça sera grâce au notre, l'argent public.
> Donc en gros l'Etat au pire ne perds rien tout en nous foutant la pression pour que nous nous autocensurions..


Ben tiens...

C'est sûr qu'un "particulier" bénéficie de la même audience médiatique/web qu'un média "installé"...
Comme il a déjà été mentionné (le premier étant -à tout saigneur tout honneur- GMB dans sa news, le dernier étant Duff), les dispositions légales actuelles permettent parfaitement d'agir dans les cas d'atteinte à la réputation, de diffamation, et/ou autres contraventions au droit à l'image. Que ce soit sur le web, ou pas.

La problématique en cause est donc un peu moins manichéenne :

D'une part, Masson a subi une campagne (justifiée ou pas, je ne le sais pas) de dénigrement sur le/les blog(s) de ses opposants lors d'élections récentes. On pourrait dés lors supposer que ce sénateur cherche à faire correspondre la Loi à ses problématiques individuelles.
Pourtant, au regard de l'actualité récente (pour qui n'a pas la mémoire d'une carpe koï), cette hypothèse supposerait qu'il soit encore plus "non-comprenant" -(c) Pierre Desproges- que, par exemple, Nadine Morano qui a assigné -en son temps, et en tant que Secrétaire d’État- l'auteur(e) d'un commentaire hautement polémique posté sous une de ses vidéos sur Dailymotion, que je cite (en tremblant) : "hou la menteuse" (source).

D'autre part, prêter des intentions individuelles ou "individualistes" à un projet de Loi relève, au choix, d'une naïveté sans bornes ou d'une tentative d'inférence politique. Les membres de l'assemblée législative sont entourés -étouffés, même- de conseillers divers et plus ou moins avariés. Et ces derniers sont tout à fait au courant des évolutions de la technologie, ou de la redondance de telle ou telle proposition de Loi.

Enfin, différents changements -notamment sociaux- se profilent plus ou moins subtilement à un horizon proche. Ces changements (légitimes ou pas, ce n'est pas mon propos) pouvant susciter certains mouvements de foule (verbaux/verbeux à minima) et/ou certains "ramdams" interneto-médiatiques, les instances -plus ou moins- organisatrices de ces changements souhaitent les éviter. Dans un monde hyper-médiatique, une actualité chassant l'autre...

Now, you do the math...

----------


## Daedaal

> Si je parle de censure et de  controle de l'opposition, je me prend un godwin?


Ah, parce que tu trouves que cette si magnifique disposition, rédigée avec finesse et à-propos pour combler un manque flagrant de vide juridique* en matière de judiciarisation du droit de libre expression, change quoi que ce soit à l'expression politique ?

* : notez l'usage subtil de la double négation...  :Cigare:

----------


## Thalack

Surtout qu'il suffit de se faire héberger le site ailleurs qu'en France et c'est réglé. Rien de bien compliqué en somme.

----------


## Marclor

Il me semble que quelque soit l'endroit ou ton site est hébergé tu es responsable de ce que tu raconte, je pense pas que ça te mette à l'abris...

----------


## Froyok

> La loi serait de toute façon inapplicable. Imaginons qu'une personne publie des textes sans s'identifier. Qui va prendre la peine de lancer une action en justice si les propos ne sont pas diffamants ? Personne. Et s'ils le sont ça ne change rien par rapport à la situation actuelle.
> 
> À part brasser de l'air je ne vois pas l'intérêt de cette loi.





> Cette proposition de loi est tellement large que  ça ne s'adresse finalement pas qu'aux blogs mais à tout système de  communication sur Internet... Ouai en faites ça s'applique à Internet  tout court. N'importe quoi.


Voilà, c'est tout à fait ça selon moi.
Maintenant riez.

----------


## Daedaal

Au fait, vous vous rappelez de cette charmante (et incroyablement novatrice  ::|: ) idée de notre Secrétariat d’État à l’Économie Numérique?
Il s'agissait de créer une sorte de carte "d'identité numérique" officiellement certifiée par l’État et destinée à authentifier un internaute pour qu'il n'aie plus besoin d'utiliser de mot de passe sur les sites qu'il fréquente...
(source)

Je vais peut-être finalement redevenir misanthrope et parano, moi...

----------


## Froyok

> Au fait, vous vous rappelez de cette charmante (et incroyablement novatrice ) idée de notre Secrétariat d’État à l’Économie Numérique?
> Il s'agissait de créer une sorte de carte "d'identité numérique" officiellement certifiée par l’État et destinée à authentifier un internaute pour qu'il n'aie plus besoin d'utiliser de mot de passe sur les sites qu'il fréquente...
> (source)
> 
> Je vais peut-être finalement redevenir misanthrope et parano, moi...






Spoiler Alert! 


Ron meurt à la fin, edwige aussi.

----------


## Cartman

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Ron meurt à la fin, edwige aussi.


Hou, le menteur!  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Ianou

La loi de Masson périt avant l'heure.

Elle est pour toi celle là GMB.

----------


## Warzlouf

Superbe envolée, et article aussi passionnant qu'amusant. Merci Grand Maître B.

----------


## t-buster

> Chers canes, chers canards,
> 
> - leur dénomination ou raison sociale et leur siège social, leur numéro de téléphone s'il s'agit de personnes morales ;


Heu... sur la page contact de canard PC il y a bien la raison sociale, l'adresse, mais pas le N° de téléphone....
Mon mag préféré serait-il dans l'illégalité?

----------


## doobldoze

Pour moi, p'tit Suisse, il y a quand même un coté comique à voir des politiques français vouloir légiférer le minitel.

Je rigole à l'idée de la police française essayant de saisir un serveur américain car un blogueur belge insulte votre Roi!

Ou peut être que d'ici peu on verra à coté des news "_Caricature de Mahomet le Bangladesh bloque Facebook_" des "_Sarkoblagues la France bloque Internet_" ::P:

----------


## skyblazer

C'est marrant, mais cet article, me rappelle un peu la série "Civil War" des Marvel, avec le recensement obligatoire des personnes détenteurs de super-pouvoirs. A la différence que bogossdu37 ne doit pas avoir l'étoffe d'un super-héros.

----------


## exarkun

Encore une fois une proposition de loi inutile qui va faire plus de mal que de bien. 
J'en vois certains écrire que c'est bien pour identifier les blogs de "createurs de bombes" ! N'importe quoi. Ces gens là ne sont pas visibles sur le réseau par n'importe qui via google, il faut en vouloir pour les trouver mais à ce moment là il faut se poser la bonne question : qui est le plus dangereux ? celui qui cherche à tout prix une information illégale ou celui qui la cache?
Pour en revenir avec cette proposition stupide, les blogueurs iront au Canada ou ailleurs pour s'héberger, ils seront intouchables (enfin du moment que ça n'engage pas la sécurité du pays). Sur les sites sociaux ont pourra être confronté aux problème Hadopi à savoir la personne qui écrit un texte diffamatoire est elle bien celle derrière l'ip, le nom prénom adresse et N° de Tel?
Pour terminer ce genre de loi (comme Hadopi) favorisera l'emergence de site / blog sur des freenets cryptés et invisibles ou se mêleront pédophiles, criminels voir même des personnes qui se battent pour la liberté d'expression.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> C'est marrant, mais cet article, me rappelle un peu la série "Civil War" des Marvel, avec le recensement obligatoire des personnes détenteurs de super-pouvoirs. A la différence que bogossdu37 ne doit pas avoir l'étoffe d'un super-héros.


Toi tu es un homme de goût. En tant que blogueur anonyme super héros transfomeur de réalité sociale, je serais donc du côté de Captain America plutôt que de celui d'Iron Man. Note que ça me fait une belle jambe, pas vrai ?

----------


## skyblazer

> Toi tu es un homme de goût. En tant que blogueur anonyme super héros transfomeur de réalité sociale, je serais donc du côté de Captain America plutôt que de celui d'Iron Man. Note que ça me fait une belle jambe, pas vrai ?


Pas de chance 

Spoiler Alert! 


c'est le côté de celui qui meurt  :tired:

----------


## Tiempo

La question que je me pose, c'est: "en quoi le fait de poster sous son vrai nom serait-il plus préjudiciable que sous un pseudonyme?".

----------


## Daedaal

> La question que je me pose, c'est: "en quoi le fait de poster sous son vrai nom serait-il plus préjudiciable que sous un pseudonyme?".


 ::O: 
 :tired: 
 ::|: 

Doit-on en déduire que tu t'appelle Tiempo?  ::o: 
(Juste Tiempo... t'es sûr ?)









Plus sérieusement, jette un œil attentif sur ce billet de J.M. Manach "Et si on vidéosurveillait les chambres à coucher ?", lis également une partie des liens proposés, et on en parle après...

----------


## Wobak

Pas de politique.

----------


## Trebad

Rassurez vous, le groupe majoritaire à l'assemblée ne va pas voter ce texte. 
Il ne passera jamais. 

C'est juste un gars inconnu qui a décidé qu'il allait faire du _ramdam_ en faisant peur aux blogueurs. D'ailleurs son nom est sorti de l'oubli dans lequel il baignait depuis quelques lustres.

----------


## shivu

> Rassurez vous, le groupe majoritaire à l'assemblée ne va pas voter ce texte. 
> Il ne passera jamais. 
> 
> C'est juste un gars inconnu qui a décidé qu'il allait faire du _ramdam_ en faisant peur aux blogueurs. D'ailleurs son nom est sorti de l'oubli dans lequel il baignait depuis quelques lustres.


J'aimerais bien en être aussi sûr (sans vouloir te froisser). Avec tout ce qui s'est passé sur internet pour le parti majoritaire (les petites vidéos de certains ministres avec leur déclaration sur certaines populations, les "ouh la menteuse", ce serait une très bonne loi pour ledit parti, et tous les people proches du gouvernement. C'est une proposition qui tombe à point nommé, mais je dis ça, j'dis rien. Et même s'il ne passe pas, il va donner des idées à d'autres...

----------


## Jahwel

> Pas de chance 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> c'est le côté de celui qui meurt


Merci, tu m'évite d'acheter les autres tomes de civil war.  :tired:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Merci, tu m'évite d'acheter les autres tomes de civil war.


Non mais il va mieux depuis. Lis quand même les CW, c'est top. Puis les secret invasion après, puis le Dark Reign. Cela va t'occuper un bon gros moment.

----------


## Tiempo

> Doit-on en déduire que tu t'appelle Tiempo? 
> (Juste Tiempo... t'es sûr ?)


Bien sur que non, ce n'est pas mon vrai nom.

Mais en quoi cela serait-il gênant d'être obligé de poster sous son vrai nom?

Bien sur, si l'on considère que cela pourrait limiter les posts agressifs sur les forums, ou les propos "extrêmes", -bien plus faciles à ne pas assumer sous le couvert de l'anonymat- on peut envisager que cela ne soit pas une solution à étudier...

Blague à part, je me pose la question de savoir, après tout, ce que cela changerait de poster sur un forum ou sur un blog en tant que "Lilian Dubois" plutôt que D@rkrand0m77.

----------


## Reizz

> Blague à part, je me pose la question de savoir, après tout, ce que cela changerait de poster sur un forum ou sur un blog en tant que "Lilian Dubois" plutôt que D@rkrand0m77.


Il vaut mieux alors que ta famille ou ton patron soit toujours d'accord à 100% avec ce que tu dis.

Le masque c'est un peu dans la vie de tout les jours qu'on le porte. L'anonymat sur les forums et sur les blog te permet d'être "totalement" libre.

----------


## Daedaal

> Bien sur que non, ce n'est pas mon vrai nom.
> 
> Mais en quoi cela serait-il gênant d'être obligé de poster sous son vrai nom?
> 
> Bien sur, si l'on considère que cela pourrait limiter les posts agressifs sur les forums, ou les propos "extrêmes", -bien plus faciles à ne pas assumer sous le couvert de l'anonymat- on peut envisager que cela ne soit pas une solution à étudier...
> 
> Blague à part, je me pose la question de savoir, après tout, ce que cela changerait de poster sur un forum ou sur un blog en tant que "Lilian Dubois" plutôt que D@rkrand0m77.


J'en déduis que tu n'as pas été lire le billet que je t'ai indiqué (c'est simple, clique sur la phrase soulignée et lit le contenu du  billet qui ne manquera pas de s'afficher).

D'autant, à nouveau, que je soupçonne que tu ne t'appelles pas "Lilian Dubois" (Google: 1 780 000 résultats, Pages Blanches.fr: 101 personnes, Facebook: 5 personnes, copains d'avant: 5 personnes, Trombi: 6 personnes...).

Si tu es *si convaincu de ce que tu énonces*, pourquoi n'utilises-tu pas ton *véritable nom* ? Ce n'est pas gênant selon toi, non ? Alors pourquoi autant de pudeur "mal" placée ?

Au delà de la lecture que je te conseillais, j'en viens même à douter que tu aie pris le temps de parcourir les posts précédents, qui -notamment- expliquent que les dispositions législatives actuellement en vigueur permettent tout à fait de repérer et de châtier le posteur indélicat qui ne respecterai pas la Loi actuelle.

Je t'engage donc -à nouveau- à lire l'argumentaire développé par J.M. Manach, ainsi que le contenu du présent topic. Et à y apporter contradiction, là où ça te semblera opportun. Je serai alors ravi de lire ici tes contributions à ce propos et d'en débattre avec toi.

Si tu préfère t'abstraire de tout cela, et simplement re-poster ta question tel-quel, comme tu viens de le faire... Abstient toi.

----------


## red TREGOR

Moi, ca me fait penser a ça.
 ::rolleyes::

----------


## perverpepere

> Chers canes, chers canards,
>  Mesdames et Messieurs les soi-disant jurés,


Merci pour les cannettes et demoiselles que tu exclus injustement  ::(: 
Pour elles (et elles seuls), ma boite à MP est ouverte  ::): 






> C'est marrant, mais cet article, me rappelle un  peu la série "Civil War" des Marvel, avec le recensement obligatoire  des personnes détenteurs de super-pouvoirs.





> Moi, ca me fait penser a ça.


Mince je ne sais pas qui de vous à le plus raison  ::ninja:: 

*
Edit:* Ouaaaaa je viens de passer en mode tête à queue, vu mon pseudo je vous laisse imaginer à quel niveau de joie je suis  ::P:  ::P:

----------


## red TREGOR

Han! je mérite le fouet! j'ai pas vu la deuxième page que le grand porc a cinq jambes me couvre de caca.

Civil War c'est du bon! mais en même temps c'est du Mark Millar et je ne lui connait de mauvais que ses débuts (on aura beau dire, la maturité de l'univers ultimate fait plaisir, entre l'iron man alcoolique qui tue des gens et la mort d'un certain personnage culte du marvelverse, ca rafraichit)

Tout de même, ce genre de recensement n'éliminerait pas les problèmes de piratage de compte et de falsification d'identité. Sans aborder ce qui a été dit plus haut quand a la possibilité de délocaliser l'hébergement qui rendent le projet quelque peu... bancale non?

----------


## perverpepere

> Han! je mérite le fouet! j'ai pas vu la deuxième page que le grand porc a cinq jambes me couvre de caca.


Pas temps que ca, car à force d'entendre parler de "civil War" j'ai envie de le connaitre
(oui je suis inculte et alors ?  :tired:  )

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Au fait y' a pas un topic sur les Marvel ? On pourrait s'y retrouver.

----------


## Erokh

... ou s'y perdre  :;):

----------


## Tiempo

> Au delà de la lecture que je te conseillais, j'en viens même à douter que tu aie pris le temps de parcourir les posts précédents, qui -notamment- expliquent que les dispositions législatives actuellement en vigueur permettent tout à fait de repérer et de châtier le posteur indélicat qui ne respecterai pas la Loi actuelle.


Tout d'abord, je tiens à noter que ma question initiale n'a pas été posée en vue de déchainer les  foudres mais qu'elle est plutôt ma réflexion -par l'absurde- vis-à-vis de cette  news, très intéressante.


S'il y a des lois à respecter vis-à-vis des autres internautes, par exemple, pourquoi devrait-on permettre à des gens de se cacher derrière un pseudo et par la même de détourner des lois?

C'est un peu comme si, par le biais du filtre internet on se mettait un masque pour se laisser aller à tout ce que l'on n'ose pas dire, voir même à dire tout ce que l'on ne pense pas forcément.

Je veux bien comprendre que cela fasse du bien de se lâcher, mais n'y-a-t-il pas une responsabilité personnelle dans chaque propos que l'on tient sur internet (vis-à-vis des autres, par exemple).

Je sais que le discours libertaire a vent en poupe sur internet, que la notion de "responsabilité" est relative à chacun, et que le contrôle "policier" de l'Etat peut faire peur, mais enfin, un gars qui poste sur un blog ou un forum des propos racistes ou des appels à la violence voir au suicide collectif, ne peut-on pas envisager que cela serait préférable qu'il poste sous son vrai nom plutôt que derrière un pseudo?

De plus, on peut se poser la question du fait que, si cette personne était obligée de  poster sous son vrai nom, elle ne tiendrait peut-être pas ces propos.

Quid du gamin, de l'ado, de l'adulte qui passe sur ce forum et qui peut lire ce genre de propos? (le contrôle parental existe, mais on sait très bien que ces outils ont des limites)

----------


## Kass Kroute

Je rejoins un peu Tiempo :
Dans la vie de tous les jours, si je raconte partout que mon voisin torture des bébés poneys avec un gant de crin (alors que c'est faux), je me mange un procès pour diffamation et beaucoup de canards diront "Bien fait pour ton bec !".
Mais si je raconte ça sur le net, j'ai la possibilité de me rendre quasiment in-identifiable et surtout, à l'abri de toute sanction  ::huh:: 
Un simple corbeau "courrier" peu foutre un sacré dawa (affaire Gregory par ex).
J'imagine sur le net... 

A moins que ça se dilue dans la masse ?  ::unsure:: 
Mais il reste un autre problème :

Ce fameux discours "le web doit rester libre" oublie un point important : la liberté, ça peu vite devenir "la loi de la jungle" !
Combien de fois a t-on déjà découvert que des blogueurs "célèbres" n'étaient en fait que des marionnettes payées par une entreprise pour encenser leurs produits/casser les concurrents ?

Si la liberté ça revient laisser ceux qui ont les moyens de claquer un max de thunes dans la communication (politiciens, commerciaux, terroristes, sectes...) s'emparer de la toile, on l'aura tous dans le croupion jusqu'à la glotte  ::o:

----------


## Daedaal

> Tout d'abord, je tiens à noter que ma question initiale n'a pas été posée en vue de déchainer les  foudres mais qu'elle est plutôt ma réflexion -par l'absurde- vis-à-vis de cette  news, très intéressante.
> .../...


Toujours est-il que tu reformules... tu reformules... et que tu ne suis toujours pas les pistes qui te sont conseillées.




> .../...
> S'il y a des lois à respecter vis-à-vis des autres internautes, par exemple, pourquoi devrait-on permettre à des gens de se cacher derrière un pseudo et par la même de détourner des lois?
> .../...


En quoi utiliser un nom de plume ou un pseudo te met-il à l'abri de la Loi?
Si tu te réfère à plusieurs affaires politico-médiatiques récentes, tu constateras sans peine que ce n'est pas le cas.

De sources autorisées et généralement bien informées, j'ai appris que tout plein de gens qui "publient" sur le net -ou ailleurs- le font sous pseudonyme. On murmure même que

Spoiler Alert! 


 Vernon Sullivan et Johnny Hallyday

 seraient concernés.  :^_^: 



> .../...
> C'est un peu comme si, par le biais du filtre internet on se mettait un masque pour se laisser aller à tout ce que l'on n'ose pas dire, voir même à dire tout ce que l'on ne pense pas forcément.
> .../...


Quel "filtre internet" ?
Assieds toi au comptoir d'un petit bar de quartier, et ouvres tes oreilles... Tu vas voir si il y a un filtre internet...  ::|: 



> .../...
> Je veux bien comprendre que cela fasse du bien de se lâcher, mais n'y-a-t-il pas une responsabilité personnelle dans chaque propos que l'on tient sur internet (vis-à-vis des autres, par exemple).
> 
> Je sais que le discours libertaire a vent en poupe sur internet, que la notion de "responsabilité" est relative à chacun, et que le contrôle "policier" de l'Etat peut faire peur, mais enfin, un gars qui poste sur un blog ou un forum des propos racistes ou des appels à la violence voir au suicide collectif, ne peut-on pas envisager que cela serait préférable qu'il poste sous son vrai nom plutôt que derrière un pseudo?
> 
> De plus, on peut se poser la question du fait que, si cette personne était obligée de  poster sous son vrai nom, elle ne tiendrait peut-être pas ces propos.
> .../...


Pourquoi aurait-ce un impact ?

Finalement, de deux choses l'une :

Soit ce sont des conneries (les cons osant tout, ça aurait été posté en nom propre aussi), et le gus qui les a posté pourra être poursuivi avec les méthodes actuelles.Soit ton gus est un activiste/terroriste/etc..., et dans ce cas là... il n'est pas traçable, ni par les moyens traditionnels, ni par l'affichage de son nom (ben oui, y'a pas de "Mr. Danton Ku" dans les pages jaunes  ::ninja:: ).
Et au fait, tu peux m'expliquer comment tu gère les dommages collatéraux de ce genre de mesures? Du genre quand "KevinDu93" (bonne fête!  :^_^: ) et "Bogoss92", au lieu de se livrer à une flamewar sur leurs skyblogs, en viennent aux mains IRL (bah oui... ils auraient leurs vrais noms et coordonnées respectives...) pour les beaux yeux de "Chaudasse69" (qui, de toutes façons est *un* Québécois de 40 ans -donc non soumis à cette proposition)?



> .../...
> Quid du gamin, de l'ado, de l'adulte qui passe sur ce forum et qui peut lire ce genre de propos? (le contrôle parental existe, mais on sait très bien que ces outils ont des limites)


Je ne dirai qu'une chose : 4Chan...wtf


Pour résumer le fond de ma pensée :
Les dispositions actuelles sont tout autant (in)efficaces que celles qui sont proposées. Ces dernières n'étant qu'une violation supplémentaire du droit à l'intimité et à la présomption d'innocence.

La question n'est pas "Si tu n'as rien à te reprocher, pourquoi tu refuse la surveillance" mais plutôt "Si je n'ai rien à me reprocher, je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais accepter d'être surveillé". Ce n'est pas une approche libertaire des choses... c'est juste du bon sens.

----------


## Daedaal

> Je rejoins un peu Tiempo :
> Dans la vie de tous les jours, si je raconte partout que mon voisin torture des bébés poneys avec un gant de crin (alors que c'est faux), je me mange un procès pour diffamation et beaucoup de canards diront "Bien fait pour ton bec !".
> Mais si je raconte ça sur le net, j'ai la possibilité de me rendre quasiment in-identifiable et surtout, à l'abri de toute sanction 
> Un simple corbeau "courrier" peu foutre un sacré dawa (affaire Gregory par ex).
> J'imagine sur le net... 
> 
> A moins que ça se dilue dans la masse ? 
> Mais il reste un autre problème :
> 
> ...


Concernant les "corbeaux" :

Heuuuu... Ce n'est pas plus difficile/facile de se rendre "totalement" anonyme par courrier que sur le net. La seule différence potentielle c'est le nombre de personnes exposées au message - et encore, parce que ce type de diffamation ne concerne finalement guère que ceux qui connaissent ton voisin et que, sur le net, une "info" chassant l'autre...

En ce qui concerne les blogueurs indélicats/orientés :

C'est vrai que lever l'anonymat sur des sites comme wikileaks permettra certainement d'apporter un peu plus d'ordre à cette jungle infâme et libertaire  ::|: . Par contre, tu penses que le fait de connaître le nom et les coordonnées de tel ou tel blogueur "connu" permettra aussi de savoir qu'il a reçu gratos 2 kg de rillettes de canard pour dire du bien de CPC ?

Et pour finir, sur le concept de Liberté :
Tu crois vraiment que ce type de loi permettrai d'éviter ces écueils ? Franchement ?  :haha:

----------


## Nexus5

Je viens d'ecouter l'interview de Masson dans le podcast des Grandes Gueules d'RMC.
Ce mec declare qu'il ne connait pas twitter, l'ipad ou deezer. C'est sa secretaire qui ouvre ses emails.
Il pense qu'internet participe au delitement de certaines valeurs, qu'il ne definit d'ailleurs pas clairement.
En gros, non seulement le type legifere sur un dossier qu'il ne connait pas, mais en plus il n'en a visiblement rien a foutre.
Au. Secours.

----------


## Kass Kroute

> Heuuuu... Ce n'est pas plus difficile/facile de se rendre "totalement" anonyme par courrier que sur le net.


Je suis persuadé qu'il est plus aisé de pister un objet matériel comme une lettre qu'un objet électronique.
De même, il est plus couteux de faire transiter une lettre par quinze pays pour brouiller les pistes que de poster depuis un cyber-café en Norvège via un VPN sur un site hébergé au Guatemala pour être lu en France.
Mais bon, c'est pas le plus important.





> Et pour finir, sur le concept de Liberté :
> Tu crois vraiment que ce type de loi permettrai d'éviter ces écueils ? Franchement ?


Je me rends compte que j'ai oublié de mentionner le plus important : je suis contre la proposition de Masson.
Vu que c'est le sujet du topic, j'aurais du commencer par là  ::XD:: 

Mais je suis contre uniquement parce que, comme l'a dit un canardnaute, il s'agit d'une redondance législative !

Je voulais m'exprimer de manière plus générale, en dé-zoomant si tu préfères : 
Défendre la liberté du web, c'est bien beau mais à chaque fois que quelqu'un parle de légiférer dans le domaine (Hadopi, Pirate Bay, Masson ici) j'entends "La loi est inapplicable" ou "Les mecs la contourneront comme-ci comme-ça".

C'est un peu comme dans le domaine de la finance ; même constat "C'est mondialisé, légiférer au niveau national ne sert à rien".
Qui pour dire que c'est une raison valable pour ne rien faire ?

Certains économistes pensent qu'une place financière stabilisée par une réglementation plus forte verra certes des capitaux partir mais aussi plein d'autres arriver : ceux qui recherchent moins la rentabilité que la tranquillité !

De même, ne serait-il pas rentable pour nous d'avoir un web un peu plus contrôlé mais plus "fiable"  ::blink:: 

Je sais que le parallèle web/finance est osé (très osé ?) mais je suis sur qu'un jour, on parlera de _paradis numériques_ avec le même froncement de sourcil que lorsqu'on évoque les paradis fiscaux !

----------


## Baal-84

Heu, oui, c'est une proposition stupide et probablement à but médiatique de la part d'un carriériste soit ignorant, soit sans scrupule. Mais bon, tout le monde en parle, on joue son jeu ...

Ah oui, au fait, la loi prévoit le respect des libertés, elle prévoit aussi qu'on n'insulte pas les gens. Perso je n'insulte personne (du moins pas directement  :;): ), donc je n'ai rien à me reprocher.

Si on va creuser un peu loin, on pourrait imaginer qu'un homme politique et son armée d'avocat fassent taire arbitrairement un bloggeur qui pointe du doigt son incompétence ou sa malhonnêteté (peut être véridique), ne serait-ce qu'en multipliant les procédures à son encontre (à défaut de le faire condamner, lui faire perdre son temps ou le décourager).

De toutes façons cette proposition ne passera jamais. Impopulaire, injustifiable et contraire à l'esprit de la loi.

----------


## Daedaal

> Je suis persuadé qu'il est plus aisé de pister un objet matériel comme une lettre qu'un objet électronique.
> De même, il est plus couteux de faire transiter une lettre par quinze pays pour brouiller les pistes que de poster depuis un cyber-café en Norvège via un VPN sur un site hébergé au Guatemala pour être lu en France.
> Mais bon, c'est pas le plus important.
> .../...


Ben non, pas tant que ça...
En mode simplifié, ça nous donnerait un : "email -> cyber-café Norvégien -> Qui était présent physiquement / log des connexions -> ah... un VPN -> toi".
Il y a des moyens de rendre un envoi "intraçable", mais ils sont à peu près aussi complexes et coûteux que dans le monde physique.

Mais comme tu le disais ce n'est pas le sujet.



> .../...
> Je me rends compte que j'ai oublié de mentionner le plus important : je suis contre la proposition de Masson.
> Vu que c'est le sujet du topic, j'aurais du commencer par là 
> 
> Mais je suis contre uniquement parce que, comme l'a dit un canardnaute, il s'agit d'une redondance législative !
> .../...


On est tout à fait d'accord sur l'aspect inutilement redondant de cette proposition de loi.  :;): 



> .../...
> Je voulais m'exprimer de manière plus générale, en dé-zoomant si tu préfères : 
> Défendre la liberté du web, c'est bien beau mais à chaque fois que quelqu'un parle de légiférer dans le domaine (Hadopi, Pirate Bay, Masson ici) j'entends "La loi est inapplicable" ou "Les mecs la contourneront comme-ci comme-ça".
> 
> C'est un peu comme dans le domaine de la finance ; même constat "C'est mondialisé, légiférer au niveau national ne sert à rien".
> Qui pour dire que c'est une raison valable pour ne rien faire ?
> 
> Certains économistes pensent qu'une place financière stabilisée par une réglementation plus forte verra certes des capitaux partir mais aussi plein d'autres arriver : ceux qui recherchent moins la rentabilité que la tranquillité !
> 
> ...


Ben voilà...  :Emo: 
On s'était mis d'accord sur un point, et voilà que tu viens tout gâcher... 

Restons, comme tu le suggères, au niveau macro.
Le développement d'internet a provoqué un changement majeur de paradigme en ce qui concerne l'expression publique : chaque individu dispose maintenant d'une audience *potentiellement* planétaire (ou presque) grâce à ce réseau qui inter-connecte les ordinateurs (et même certains frigos) partout à la surface du globe. Et ça, sans bouger son cul de son fauteuil... Mais ce n'est qu'un nouveau média. Polymorphe, certes, mais simplement un média.

Par contre, ce qui était condamnable avant l'avènement du minitel 2.0 (comme la diffamation, l'incitation à la haine, la diffusion d'images de poneyz mineurs, etc...), le reste *tout autant* après. Or les Lois, nationales ou internationales, portent - ou en tout cas devraient porter - sur *l'objet* du délit, et non pas sur le média qui a été utilisé pour le commettre. Un excès de vitesse est un excès de vitesse... Qu'il soit commis au volant d'un tracteur ou d'une Veyron.

Que certaines dispositions légales soient devenues inadaptées/incohérentes/obsolètes suite à l'évolution du paradigme est un fait. Mais si je me met sous la tour Eiffel et que je hurle dans mon mégaphone que Kass Kroute préfère les rillettes de canard tartinées sur du pain de campagne (alors qu'il les préfère en vrai sur des krisprolls -cross topic-), je commet exactement la même infraction que si je poste le même message sur mon blog. Dans ce cas d'espèce (qui correspond à la proposition de Masson - pour rester dans le sujet...), l'adaptation de la Loi est complétement superfétatoire.

Cependant, cette proposition de loi, et d'autres initiatives, attentent directement à un droit fondamental - le droit à l'intimité - sans même prétendre à lutter contre une autre atteinte, encore plus violente, aux droits des individus. J'ai d'ailleurs très peur de ce que tu dis : "_ne serait-il pas rentable pour nous d'avoir un web un peu plus contrôlé  mais plus "fiable"_", notamment parce que je ne comprend pas ce que tu veux dire par "fiable".
La quête du risque zéro est une utopie tyrannique qui ne conduit qu'à des régimes politiques totalitaires. Au delà des images d’Épinal sur internet (après tout, on est entre gens qui comprennent et utilisent cet outil), quelle est la *réalité* des "risques" encourus sur le web ? Tu as déjà été diffamé ? On t'a déjà piqué du pognon ? Tu as déjà été confronté à des images choquantes sans les avoir cherché (a part en cherchant "Goatse" sur google images, sans la "safe search"...) ?

Pour résumer :

Les mesures de "contrôle d'internet" sont par essence majoritairement redondantes avec les dispositions légales en vigueur, ces dernières ne s'attachant que très rarement au média vecteur de l'infraction. L'essentiel des "risques" mentionnés à propos d'internet sont déjà sanctionnés par les  dispositions législatives actuelles.Internet n'est qu'un p*t*in de réseau. Il n'y a pas de contenu propre à "internet", juste des protocoles de communication. Ce sont *des individus qui publient du contenu* sur ce réseau, c'est tout. Comme ils le faisaient avec des fanzines, des lettres de quartier, leurs discussions au bar ou des journaux...Une part immense des mesures de "contrôle d'internet" remettent en cause des droits fondamentaux comme la liberté d'expression ou le droit à l'intimité, et ce, en arguant de menaces majoritairement fantasmées.Je ne comprend pas mieux la notion d'internet "fiable" que celle d'autoroute "fiable": dans les deux cas, je m'expose à des risques si mon comportement n'est pas adapté (la meilleure autoroute du monde ne me permettra pas de prendre un virage à 180° à plus de 250 km/h...).



> .../...
> Je sais que le parallèle web/finance est osé (très osé ?) mais je suis sur qu'un jour, on parlera de _paradis numériques_ avec le même froncement de sourcil que lorsqu'on évoque les paradis fiscaux !


Non, ce n'est pas osé... c'est simplement incohérent. Voire idéologique. Si c'est pour illustrer l'aspect "mondialisé", n'importe quel produit en est un aussi bon exemple. Par exemple, les chaussettes que tu portes ne sont pas fabriquées en France (la production française -ou européenne- est plus que marginale dans ce secteur...).

----------


## Daedaal

Et ben voilà... On en remet une couche, ça finira toujours par porter ses fruits !

Après la proposition du sénateur Masson, un député de Moselle ramène délicatement sa fraise avec une question au gouvernement concernant l'anonymat sur internet. (Source: PCImpact)

Bonne pomme, je ne résiste pas à vous faire part du texte de ladite question:



> M. André Wojciechowski[/B] (UMP -  Moselle )]M. André Wojciechowski attire l'attention de Mme la secrétaire d'État  chargée de la prospective et du développement de l'économie numérique  sur les dérives de l'anonymat dans les discussions sur Internet.  L'évolution constante des réseaux proposés sur le _web_ incite  les internautes à communiquer de plus en plus ouvertement sur des sites  de discussion. Le couvert d'un certain anonymat laisse s'installer un  régime de liberté de parole qui va à l'encontre du droit et occasionne  quelques fois des écrits qui peuvent être considérés comme  diffamatoires. Afin de rendre plus responsables les utilisateurs du  dialogue sur Internet, il lui demande si le Gouvernement envisage de  proposer l'instauration de la personnalisation des messageries Internet  par l'obligation de déclarer sa véritable identité.


 :^_^: 

Personnellement, j'adore les précautions oratoires : "Le couvert d'*un certain anonymat* laisse s'installer un régime de liberté de parole qui va à l'encontre du droit et *occasionne quelques fois* des écrits *qui peuvent être considérés* comme  diffamatoires.".  ::|: 

C'est presque aussi fort que l'affirmation que la liberté de parole "va à l'encontre du droit"...  :Emo: 

Grossissons donc le trait par plaisir:



> Ainsi, le cousin par alliance du beau-frère de ce député connait un gars qui -un jour- a vu un mec envoyer un message sur internet. Et même qu'il a pas eu a présenter ses papiers avant de le faire ! Pire, son message aurait pu contenir des propos qui potentiellement, s'ils étaient lus par quelqu'un, *et* portés devant un tribunal, pourraient être réprimés par la Loi ! Namého, c'est visiblement un état de fait qui va à l'encontre du droit (Ah? L'article XI de la Déclaration des Droits de l'Homme aurait donc été exclu lors de l'intégration de cette dernière à la constitution de 58?). Mais que fait le gouvernement ?! Vite! Vite! Vite! Mettons donc en place des mesures spécifiques, redondantes et attentatoires aux libertés individuelles pour mettre fin à cette chienlit vaguement potentielle.


 ::XD:: 

Ce que je me prends en pleine poire, par contre, c'est quand même cette apparente contradiction entre les propositions de Masson/Wojciechowski  qui prétendent qu'il faut instaurer des contrôles d'identité sur le net "passque les gens y sont anonymes", et le précepte fondateur de la "présomption de culpabilité" instaurée par l'Hadopi qui veut que tout internaute soit traçable avec son IP...
 ::|: 

Bon, tout ceci étant dit, c'est une question écrite, à laquelle probablement personne ne répondra, et qui n'aura agité -pendant un instant- que la communauté concernée. Au mieux, M. Wojciechowski pourra espérer passer sur Radio Jericho (si si... ça existe à Metz) et pourra s'enorgueillir d'avoir gaspillé quelques bits de bande passante, à défaut d'avoir cassé des briques.



Pour conclure, la mirabelle coule apparemment à flots dans les rangs des élus de Moselle !


Enfin, en attendant qu'on instaure des contrôles d'identité systématiques à la connexion au net, et surtout avant qu'on y fasse aussi des contrôles d'alcoolémie... Je vais aller me prendre -comme eux- un petit verre de cette liqueur délicieusement parfumée. Il doit me rester un peu de production artisanale ( ::wub:: ) au fond de la cave, savamment distillée à partir de fruits sélectionnés individuellement (et avec amour) par un ancien du cru...  :Bave:

----------


## Neo_13

Juste un détail relatif au nectar que tu places :
Prendre de la gnole meurthe et mosellane* pour illustrer un propos sur un député de moselle, on a fait des guerre pour ça. Et les 54, en plus d'habiter un département que personne ne sait placer sur une carte, où tout le monde pensent qu'ils parlent allemand (alors qu'il ne l'ont jamais été plus que Paris), ont déjà Nadine Morano... Je crois que c'est pas la peine d'en rajouter.

* Rozelieures : 54290

----------


## Daedaal

> Juste un détail relatif au nectar que tu places :
> Prendre de la gnole meurthe et mosellane* pour illustrer un propos sur un député de moselle, on a fait des guerre pour ça. Et les 54, en plus d'habiter un département que personne ne sait placer sur une carte, où tout le monde pensent qu'ils parlent allemand (alors qu'il ne l'ont jamais été plus que Paris), ont déjà Nadine Morano... Je crois que c'est pas la peine d'en rajouter.
> 
> * Rozelieures : 54290


Je vais plaider l'inattention (et le fait qu'il n'y a pas d'étiquette sur une bouteille de *vraie* mirabelle, juste un bout de papier scotché et écrit à la main  ::rolleyes:: ).
Inattention d'autant plus compréhensible de part une certaine ressemblance graphique entre Rozelieures et Rozérieulles.

Et puis j'aurais pu faire pire (quoique...):


Bon, il ne me reste plus qu'à aller cacher ma honte dans un coin sombre de la Tour Camoufle...

----------


## Lapinaute

L'énième boulette de Blizzard.

----------

